
Stalkerware sees all, and US laws haven't stopped its spread - elorant
https://www.cnet.com/news/stalkerware-sees-all-and-us-laws-havent-stopped-its-spread/
======
Dahoon
Why would the US try to make good laws against something near what is made and
used by law enforcement and their ilk too? If they did the public would cry
for laws against government spyware next.

